# Is Fargo 'armpit of civilization'? A Forum article



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

*Is Fargo 'armpit of civilization'? Let teacher know your thoughts*

Matt Von Pinnon, 
Published Sunday, June 24, 2007

http://www.in-forum.com/articles/index. ... on=opinion

Perhaps I should just brush it off.

After all, I'm not on the Fargo welcoming committee. I don't get paid to tout the city in which I live and work.

But this one bothered me - mostly because it's not true, and young, impressionable minds might believe it is.

A little more than a week ago at graduation ceremonies for George C. Marshall High School in Falls Church, Va., popular social studies teacher Timothy Kane delivered a speech equating those who end up in Fargo as failures and using life in North Dakota's largest city as a cautionary tale.

"My advice to you today: Work hard, believe in something, be passionate and be persistent in whatever you do or you will end up in Fargo," Kane reportedly told the Marshall graduating class of 295.

He went on: "Yes, Fargo, North Dakota - the armpit of civilization. Why Fargo, you ask? Because, for me, Fargo, North Dakota, is the physical and spiritual symbol of what happens to you when you die inside."

Pretty harsh words - and from a high school teacher, no less.

A portion of Kane's speech led at least two stories I saw in Washington, D.C.-area newspapers (Falls Church is inside the west Washington beltway). One headline read, "Marshall grads told: 'Stay out of Fargo.'"

One newspaper story said Kane was chosen by students as the faculty speaker, saying his brand of humor has made him a Marshall institution.
Another story went on to say Kane arrived at his harsh assessment of Fargo after spending a week here.

Kane "noted there were blackjack dealers everywhere, grocery stores sold shotguns and the town's one mall had two anchor stores: a hunting shop and an outsized Victoria's Secret store," the Sun Gazette reported he told the graduation crowd at Daughters of the American Revolution's Constitution Hall.

I'm not sure when Kane was in Fargo, but that description doesn't seem to fit the Fargo I know.

My first response to reading the reports was to invite him back to Fargo for another visit, but then I thought better of it. We've done that plenty of times when people bash Fargo or North Dakota. They get a free trip and we win over one person who doesn't deserve it.

Next, I began researching facts about Fargo vs. Falls Church that I could throw back in his face, but I don't even know where to begin. I mean, two of my main impressions from visits to the D.C.-area include being followed and hassled by a drunk, deranged man as my wife and I toured some monuments and another time in which my family was forced to sleep in our car outside a Georgetown police precinct because of car troubles and not one D.C.-area hotel room available.

No, I figured the fine folks of Fargo might themselves best teach Mr. Kane about our fair city.

His work number is (703) 714-5550, Ext. 5542, and his work e-mail address is [email protected].

Remember to follow his own advice and "believe in something, be passionate and be persistent in whatever you do."

Von Pinnon is editor of The Forum.

Reach him at (701) 241-5579 or [email protected]


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Ahhhh...Now I understand why the Fargo media is constantly bashing VC - Redirected feelings of inferiority! :lol:


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Well Fargo may be the armpit of civilization but only if consider NoDak all of civilization.  IOW, Mr Kane doesn't have a clue.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I find it humorous that one person's opinion gets so much publication. You know what they say about opinions, every one has one.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

MossyMO said:


> I find it humorous that one person's opinion gets so much publication. You know what they say about opinions, every one has one.


Do you smell something? I can't quite place it...

:wink:


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

Let them keep on thinking that. It can only meen less scum around here.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Down w/ this pos clown...Gotta love them people that think they're above others and their heritages just b/c of the way they were brought up and they think that's the only way. 
uke:

Begone


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

I've spent some time in that area, once at Ft. Meade right North of DC and this spring visiting a friend near Arlington on my way back from Ft. Benning. They have nothing on us. Falls Church isn't the cleanest area I've ever seen, although in it's defense you could walk around rather safely at night. A lot of the bars aspire to be "honky-tonks" and are full of a bunch of wanna-be cowboys that have never even seen a ranch. although the girls weren't too hard on the eyes. 
However, this is also an area where you have to pay cash for your gas before you're allowed to pump it and you can't get into the convenience stores after 10, you have to talk to them through a bulletproof glass window. I remember trying to get directions from an Asian gentleman at a gas station right out of Falls Church at 2am and he treated me like a mugger, even though I was in uniform!
Bottom line, the teacher is a jerk and didn't even come close to describing Fargo right, and they may be warmer but I can leave my car running when I warm it up on a cold morning and know it will still be sitting there when I get back.
Let 'em stay away, he did us a favor!


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

That man had it RIGHT. FARGO IS THE ARMPIT of NORTH DAKOTA!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

Yeah, I'm from SW NoDak, and if North Dakota needed an enema, Williston would be the insertion point! 

Actually, no, that would be Dickinson, my bad. :lol:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> If Fargo is the armpit, I guess that would make West Fargo the BICEP


Good one! Two points for woodpecker.

Would that make Valley City the wrist or the hand?


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Our City Attorney is a real good bass angler.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

njsimonson said:


> > If Fargo is the armpit, I guess that would make West Fargo the BICEP
> 
> 
> Good one! Two points for woodpecker.
> ...


That would make Valley City the Middle finger!!!! :lol: 
Damn Woodpecker, you finally got something right!!!! 8)


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

typical elitist east coast liberal, they are better than everybody just ask them.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Bobm said:


> typical elitist east coast liberal, they are better than everybody just ask them.


Heck Bob, you don't even have to ask them. Just hang around them and they will tell you readily enough!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Here was my email to Mr Kane...

Mr. Kane,

I take exception to your words about Fargo ND but I would also like to thank you for them. For you see, you know nothing of which you have spoken, even if it were in jest, but it is with that kind of narrow-minded communication that makes Fargo one of the best kept secrets around. Unemployment is less then 2% while income levels are higher then the national average. Also, as a 'teacher' you should do a little research. Your crime rates are higher statistically and you have more violent crimes within 50 miles of you then in all of North Dakota.

I have traveled the world Mr. Kane as I am active duty army. I have been to 14 different countries and 24 different states (to include yours) and have decided to stay here in Fargo upon my retirement in less then a year. I might be a little uneducated by your standards because I only have an AA, BA, and will finish my MBA this summer; and I live in Fargo, ND.

I do not care about what you might have intended your words to mean or to be. I would suggest, as a teacher of youthful and growing minds, to do a little research and prepare a well thought out and insightful speech should you ever have to chance to speak to our youth again. I understand that being chosen by the kids makes you feel good as you probably feel young and hip-with-it but making well thought out and educated remarks is a sign of an adult.

V/R,

David Nerud

David Nerud
MSG, USA
Senior Guidance Counselor
Fargo MEPS
701.237.6173

"It is not the critic who counts; not the man who points out how the strong man stumbles, or where the doer of deeds could have done them better. The credit belongs to the man who is actually in the arena, whose face is marred by the dust and sweat and blood, who strives valiantly; who errs and comes short again and again, because there is no effort without error and shortcoming..."

Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Just awesome David. Straight to the point with a slight hint of sarcasm, just my style. :thumb:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Thanks buddy!


----------



## scott (Oct 11, 2002)

Who wrote that for you?


----------



## skruske (Feb 25, 2005)

Like David, I've traveled in the east as well. Virginia is not a place I am fond of going to. The rude and blatant bigotry, elitism & snobbery is rampant. :eyeroll:

When my wife and I vaction we head to the Dakotas. The hospitality & friendlyness we've experienced is unmatched.

Even Williston & Dickinson are nice towns. So to set the record straght, if this country ever needed an enema they'd deliver it to Flint Michigan.


----------

